# صور السيد المسيح له المجد



## النهيسى (21 يونيو 2011)

*صور
السيد المسيح
 له المجد
*















* 
*​














































































































​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يونيو 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (21 يونيو 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (21 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## angil sky (21 يونيو 2011)

*"مَنْ يَغْلِبُ  							فَذلِكَ سَيَلْبَسُ ثِيَابًا بِيضًا، وَلَنْ أَمْحُوَ  							اسْمَهُ مِنْ سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَسَأَعْتَرِفُ  							بِاسْمِهِ أَمَامَ أَبِي وَأَمَامَ  							مَلاَئِكَتِهِ" (سفر  							رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 5)*





لك المجد الى ابد الابدين....امين
رااائعه وجميله جدا
الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2011)

صور جميلة

مشكور لقد افادتني


----------

